# Sterling Jp7



## nikolazjalic (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey guys, check it out. I know lots of people have been wondering about an SBMM JP7, myself included, and it looks like we're finally going to get it!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3924402302.455833.267855672301&type=1&theater


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 16, 2012)

nikolazjalic said:


> Hey guys, check it out. I know lots of people have been wondering about an SBMM JP7, myself included, and it looks like we're finally going to get it!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3924402302.455833.267855672301&type=1&theater



FINALLY


----------



## Mordacain (Aug 16, 2012)

about damn time!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Aug 16, 2012)

Well, I just found my next purchase. It has been a long time coming and it's good that it's here.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Aug 17, 2012)

YES!!!!!!


----------



## zero_end (Aug 17, 2012)

Can someone tell me the difference between this series and the other JP models?


----------



## Kristianx510 (Aug 17, 2012)

I HAVE BEEN WAITING SO LONG FOR THIS MOMENT!!!!!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 17, 2012)

Alright it's about time! I can't wait to try one out!!!


----------



## AndreasD (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks like I've found my new 7


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh yes.


----------



## Tristoner7 (Aug 17, 2012)

About time ! I better start saving those pennies !


----------



## technomancer (Aug 17, 2012)

zero_end said:


> Can someone tell me the difference between this series and the other JP models?



The Sterling guitars are EBMMs cheap lower quality import line.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 17, 2012)

zero_end said:


> Can someone tell me the difference between this series and the other JP models?



Sterling is their less-expensive import line. I've been mystified by their reluctance to do this before now, personally.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 17, 2012)

'd


----------



## Dickicker (Aug 17, 2012)

If I still had my JPXI7 this would be the perfect back up. Now this will be my new 7! lol


----------



## LoopQuantum (Aug 17, 2012)

Interesting. 

Never played one of the EBMM imports. How are they? Are they same scale of quality as PRS/PRSSE? If so, This could be pretty cool...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 17, 2012)

LoopQuantum said:


> Are they same scale of quality as PRS/PRSSE?



Not the few I've played, which left a good amount to be desired as far as quality goes. For half a grand I'd expect a bit better fretwork. They weren't terrible though.


----------



## LoopQuantum (Aug 17, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not the few I've played, which left a good amount to be desired as far as quality goes. For half a grand I'd expect a bit better fretwork. They weren't terrible though.






Gotcha.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 17, 2012)

Buying.


----------



## Tristoner7 (Aug 17, 2012)

Now we just need a Sterling JPX/JPX7. I'm also waiting pretty patiently on those PRS SE 7 strings.


----------



## MiPwnYew (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh hell.... My bank account wont like this..



I have a JP50 that plays pretty well, just has a few tall frets that need to get leveled out. I play it a lot more than my more expensive Ibanez


----------



## geeman8 (Aug 18, 2012)

Awesome! I can actually afford one of these!


----------



## Kro497 (Aug 18, 2012)

For a while I thought the Sterling 7s were just some mythical beast, only spoken of in damp, dark rooms.... Glad to know I was wrong


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 18, 2012)

what is the price of this going to be? i might just say Forget about buying a carvin is this comes out soon.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 18, 2012)

Tristoner7 said:


> Now we just need a Sterling JPX/JPX7. I'm also waiting pretty patiently on those PRS SE 7 strings.



If they won't do a full run of USA 7s, what do you think the chances are of an SE version? 

This Sterling looks cool though, and if it's anything like my JP100...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 18, 2012)

Mordecai said:


> what is the price of this going to be? i might just say Forget about buying a carvin is this comes out soon.



Im going to guess around $650 - $900


----------



## Tristoner7 (Aug 18, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> If they won't do a full run of USA 7s, what do you think the chances are of an SE version?
> 
> This Sterling looks cool though, and if it's anything like my JP100...



I have a couple of friends that were looking at a PRS endorsement and got to see a couple prototypes, one of them is a pretty respected member on this board and has posted multiple times on his Facebook page how he is waiting for them to be released. Also, why would they produce a large line of USA models without seeing how the SE 7s sell ? That would be like them making a USA Torero without making the SE first. Why would ESP make a LTD Alex Wade 7 string before making an actual ESP or Schecter make a Diamond Series Loomis without a USA model ? It's all supply and demand. Also, the majority of actual USA PRS players aren't usually 7 stringers. Also, for what the cost to make 1 USA model PRS 7 string, they could sell 40 SEs. But back to the subject at hand, I'm definitely going to get one of these JP7s !


----------



## XeoFLCL (Aug 18, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Im going to guess around $650 - $900



Headstock is all black, so my guess is it'll be akin to the JP60 possibly? I'd expect a 699USD pricetag

Been waiting for this.. amazing news


----------



## Jim Antonio (Aug 19, 2012)

I have officially come out of 7-string GAS retirement!


----------



## themightyjaymoe (Aug 19, 2012)

Yep, newest GAS.


----------



## oneblackened (Aug 19, 2012)

shutupandtakemymoney.jpg

I for one would love one of these.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 19, 2012)

This'll be cool. I enjoy Sterlings. I played a matte black JP50 that was awesome!


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 19, 2012)

How are the trems on the sterling JPs? Might consider one of these at some point.


----------



## DMAallday (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm really excited about this!!


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 20, 2012)

groverj3 said:


> How are the trems on the sterling JPs? Might consider one of these at some point.


 
Meh, not bad. The nut is more of a problem then the trem/tuners.


----------



## Kurzweiler (Aug 20, 2012)

wow, I like this!!


----------



## Valennic (Aug 20, 2012)

I wish my local GC would get something like that in. They can't really do any ERG anything because the market dictates Strats and Gibsons. Plus one or two PRSi. The sterlings they DO have in are setup absolutely terribly. I feel they'd be good if they just gave them some attention.


----------



## MiPwnYew (Aug 21, 2012)

I bought a JP50 on the bay for $275 with CL/LF pickups to try out. I added a graphtech nut and got it set up and it seriously plays great. I literally TRIED to make it go out of tune by using the whammy bar like an idiot, doing tons of bends and pulls and it stays in tune great 


I'd definitely be down for a JP7


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 21, 2012)

Can someone tell me what the saddles are on the Sterlings? I've got a couple of Ghost systems here that fit Hipshot bridges and I'd love to convert the Sterling JP7 to piezo...

Edit - from teh pics i've seen online i can use the hipshot ones. There's a couple of guys who have swapped out their saddles for string saver ones. Now if i can swap the bridge on them for the Hipshot contour bridge that would rule.


----------



## Kurzweiler (Aug 28, 2012)

Today on Facebook:

_So, what would be your most wanted finish if we make a 7 string?
Satin Black
Satin Deep Purple
Satin Deep Emerald Green
Gloss Black
Gloss Deep Purple
Gloss Deep Emerald Green
Silverburst
Blood Red
Walnut Satin
"Luke" Silver

Let us know your top 3 finish choices!_

Emerald green or Deep Purple... OMG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MFB (Aug 28, 2012)

No white?

I'LL KILL THEM ALL!


----------



## TimSE (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah I saw this on the EBMM forum when a week or so ago. Very excite


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel (Aug 28, 2012)

shutupandtakemymoney.jpg all the way!


----------



## ncfiala (Aug 28, 2012)

Kurzweiler said:


> Today on Facebook:
> 
> _So, what would be your most wanted finish if we make a 7 string?_
> _Satin Black_
> ...


 
Why no lime green or hot pink? I guess my three top choices out of these would be 
_Satin Deep Purple_
_Satin Deep Emerald Green_
_Gloss Deep Purple_

_Probably be my next guitar purchase if they don't take too long to put them out. Damn Italics._


----------



## Valennic (Aug 28, 2012)

If they make a silverburst model I'll be getting one.


----------



## MFB (Aug 29, 2012)

ncfiala said:


> Why no lime green or hot pink? I guess my three top choices out of these would be
> _Satin Deep Purple_
> _Satin Deep Emerald Green_
> _Gloss Deep Purple_
> ...



You REALLY think the JP7 crowd would go bat-shit crazy over a lime green/neon pink one? In an RG throw back, maybe because that's how they originally came out but the amount of shit they'd catch from the MM Purists would be astronomical and I for one would really feel like they're pandering to a very niche market. Give me quality finishes like deep purple/green or satin white/black, maybe even over a veneer > neon JP7 any day.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 29, 2012)

MFB said:


> You REALLY think the JP7 crowd would go bat-shit crazy over a lime green/neon pink one? In an RG throw back, maybe because that's how they originally came out but the amount of shit they'd catch from the MM Purists would be astronomical and I for one would really feel like they're pandering to a very niche market. Give me quality finishes like deep purple/green or satin white/black, maybe even over a veneer > neon JP7 any day.



Normally I'd agree with you completely, but the best selling JPs were always the brightly colored ones, especially the limited editions. The Blue Dawn, Dargie, Desert Gold, Tangerine, Sky, Mystic Dream, etc. 

I'm not saying super neon is the way to go, but JP buyers seem to have no problem with some color. 

I don't think you've actually spoken to any "MM Purists", hop on over to the EBMM board, you'll see how they LOVE crazy colors. Why else why EBMM keep putting out wild finishes?


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 29, 2012)

Silverburst
Walnut Satin
Satin Deep Purple


----------



## Tordah (Aug 29, 2012)

MetalBuddah said:


> Silverburst
> Walnut Satin
> Satin Deep Purple



I approve this choice.


----------



## sell2792 (Aug 30, 2012)

Purple for sure.


----------



## MFB (Aug 30, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Normally I'd agree with you completely, but the best selling JPs were always the brightly colored ones, especially the limited editions. The Blue Dawn, Dargie, Desert Gold, Tangerine, Sky, Mystic Dream, etc.
> 
> I'm not saying super neon is the way to go, but JP buyers seem to have no problem with some color.
> 
> I don't think you've actually spoken to any "MM Purists", hop on over to the EBMM board, you'll see how they LOVE crazy colors. Why else why EBMM keep putting out wild finishes?



I don't know, there's something about the way that EB does those finishes that they aren't retina burning like we would normally assume they would be. I mean, if you remember the Tangerine colored 1527 that was up for sale on here maybe a month ago, compared to the Tangerine MMs, while they're still both very "in your face" for color; the MM seems to be a bit more subtle somehow. The Blue Dawn finish I've seen on Parkers, and I know Ibanez did a similar Desert Gold finish on the JS2000s and we all know LP Goldtops are hot-buttered sex so?

I can't put my finger on it as to why, but I still feel like with a neon green/pink they'd look really silly despite the fact that they've done bright colors in a well done way before.


----------



## samclarke669 (Aug 31, 2012)

Oooo... Very interesting!

What's the necks like on these guitars? reasonably thin/flat?


----------



## Furtive Glance (Aug 31, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Normally I'd agree with you completely, but the best selling JPs were always the brightly colored ones, especially the limited editions. The Blue Dawn, Dargie, Desert Gold, Tangerine, Sky, Mystic Dream, etc.



Gotta disagree with you, Max (oh god what have I done).

Sterling's said numerous times that the EBMM forum represents a TINY LITTLE ITTY BITTY fraction of the buyers they have. The top selling colours are Mystic Dream and Pearl Redburst, neither of which are super bright, although MD is definitely flashy. 

Blue Dawn was pulled for low sales. Then introduced as a special edition colour, where I think it did marginally better.
Dargie was a special edition with less than 200 made total with BOTH editions.
Desert Gold SHOULD have been popular but again, tanked from low sales after a while. 
Tangerine Pearl is a bit blander than Desert Gold and I can't see it surviving either.
Sky Blue? Can't see that lasting either. Electric Blue was pulled as well as 1 or 2 other shades of blue.

The EBMM colour chart from, say, 2007 was about twice the size it is now. They seem to just really have Black, black,White, White, Silver, silver, silver, Red, Blue, grey, Mystic Dream, Pearl Redburst.

So it might look like the bright finishes get favoured, but the only JPs I've ever seen in stores were MD, PRB, and black. It's a shame, though. Their colours ARE amazing.


----------



## MFB (Aug 31, 2012)

You guys really think Mystic Dream is flashy? Normally it's like a dark purple colors and only pops in natural sunlight, which I rarely ever have my guitars out in unless I'm noodling on the deck during the afternoon or am posting a NGD


----------



## celebro95 (Sep 10, 2012)

looking forward for this guitar as a BackUp !!!


----------



## apiss (Sep 26, 2012)

Saw this on their FB page:







Quotes from their FB page:



> *This will be one of the first up! Prototype Model JP67 Petrucci Signature 7 String! 7 stringers, this is one of TWO Prototype 7 strings that will be hitting the auction block soon. Stay tuned, once we get the go-ahead from the store that purchased a bunch of these prototypes, we'll be linking to that so you have a chance at getting some SBMM rarities!*




*AW YISS.*


----------



## Big Muff Pi (Sep 27, 2012)

Am I the only one who wouldn't mind a black finish? I think it looks classy on JP7s.
The quilted sunburst is great, too. Either way, I'm super stoked on these guitars!


----------



## -42- (Sep 27, 2012)

So, any idea what they're using for a bridge?


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 27, 2012)

so is there a set release date yet?


----------



## Curt (Sep 27, 2012)

I haven't been looking at mid level 7's except for the blue SE 7...
But if they make this in walnut satin, the temptation to pick it up for a back-up will be strong.


----------



## apiss (Sep 27, 2012)

-42- said:


> So, any idea what they're using for a bridge?



Well, I can see that they're using locking tuners on the prototype. So, hopefully, their Sterling-equivalent JP7 tremolo. Fingers crossed!



Mordecai said:


> so is there a set release date yet?



Nope, not that I'm aware of.


----------



## dschonn (Sep 27, 2012)

Though Im not really stoked for any satin black finish, this thing still is gonna be awesome!  Thanks for the update!


----------



## Jim Antonio (Sep 29, 2012)

The prototypes are here!


----------



## BoredomKills (Sep 29, 2012)

^^^


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel (Sep 29, 2012)

Left one! NOOAAAWWWW!!!!!


----------



## JosephAOI (Sep 29, 2012)

meh 

The only JP's I've ever really liked are the BFR's and JPX/XI/XII. The original JP's don't look streamlined enough imo.

EDIT: 1,000th post


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Sep 29, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> meh
> 
> The only JP's I've ever really liked are the BFR's and JPX/XI/XII. The original JP's don't look streamlined enough imo.
> 
> EDIT: 1,000th post


The original's have intended contours for what some people call some of the best feeling ergonomics on a normal looking guitar.

EDIT: Also notice the one on the left has a 2 point trem while the one on the right has a 6 point.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Sep 29, 2012)

YES! FOREARM SCOOP!!! WANT.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Sep 29, 2012)

Horrible! They should come stock with DiMarzios so that I can change them to Bareknuckles! and have Koa tops, USA hardware in gold and have JP's DNA inside of it.


----------



## -42- (Sep 30, 2012)

As much as I dig them, the matte black is not doing it for me. Given that they are prototypes though I'll assume that more finish options will be made available.


----------



## Curt (Sep 30, 2012)

Waiting for more colors... Matte black looks good with an ebony or maple board, but that rosewood would look good on a natural/stained guitar.


----------



## apiss (Sep 30, 2012)

Yummm...vintage-style tremolo...


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 30, 2012)

This will probably be a rocking guitar, but I'm never really keen on matte black for guitars, especially not with rosewood boards - just looks a little cheap. I approve of the concept, I just hope more finishes will come out.

Will Sterling ever attempt their own take at Mystic Dream or some other flip finishes, do we think?


----------



## Furtive Glance (Sep 30, 2012)

Doubt it. That paint is expensive, I think. It's a 400$ option on the JPs (I know it's not ACTUALLY that much to do it, but eh...).


----------



## Atomshipped (Sep 30, 2012)

Matte black is great as long as they don't do a Rosewood board... please God...


----------



## -42- (Sep 30, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> This will probably be a rocking guitar, but I'm never really keen on matte black for guitars, especially not with rosewood boards - just looks a little cheap. I approve of the concept, I just hope more finishes will come out.
> 
> Will Sterling ever attempt their own take at Mystic Dream or some other flip finishes, do we think?


My guess is we'll get some solid colors (possibly maybe sparkle finishes) that are rough approximations of USA JP colors, like what they have on the six string Sterlings. Nothing super fancy though.

This is all conjecture though, so don't take my word for it.


----------



## Curt (Sep 30, 2012)

I would even buy a metallic blue if they only go with solid colors.


----------



## Kristianx510 (Sep 30, 2012)

Jim Antonio said:


> The prototypes are here!



As much as I wish they had better finishes, I am going to buy one as soon as it hits shelves no matter what. Could not be more excited for this guitar.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Oct 1, 2012)

I can definitely see them making a white one. Or silver.


----------



## Minoin (Oct 1, 2012)

Dude, white or pearl white would be a total winner! I'd buy that in a heartbeat


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 1, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> This will probably be a rocking guitar, but I'm never really keen on matte black for guitars, especially not with rosewood boards - just looks a little cheap. I approve of the concept, I just hope more finishes will come out.
> 
> Will Sterling ever attempt their own take at Mystic Dream or some other flip finishes, do we think?



News of the day, budget import offering low price point has material selection that 'looks cheap'  

They look alright for what they are, and going on black they maximize the market (why do so many black guitars exist, after all). Interesting that one has the shield inlays.


----------



## sell2792 (Oct 2, 2012)

The one on the left is definitely the winner and I'd assume most likely what the production model will look like aside from possibly different finishes. Hopefully they'll have more interesting and colorful options when these come out.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Oct 11, 2012)

Those look like two different models. I see JP57 on one, so maybe the other is a JP107? At any rate, I'll take two of the one on the left.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 11, 2012)

^
Just noticed one has a 6 screw strap style trem, the other looks like a 2 post'er.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 16, 2012)

Who wants to be the owner of one of the very first Sterling JP7s?



SBMM's Facebook Page said:


> The 7 String Prototype will be listed on Ebay tomorrow by one of our Independent Dealers who purchased several of our one-off prototype guitars and basses.
> Stay tuned for the listing number link so you can take a shot at winning this one of a kind guitar!!!


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Oct 16, 2012)

I wonder how much it'll go for.

Edit: You know, now that I think about it, I wonder if this auction is to see how much people are willing to pay for a Sterling JP7.


----------



## Rook (Oct 18, 2012)

JP57 7 String Electric Guitar Sterling by Music Man John Petrucci Prototype | eBay

There it is.


----------



## Valnob (Oct 18, 2012)

I knew it would be around 700 $ now with all the people I think it will go at least to 1500$

EDIT: Woaw they started a 1$ ! my bad. But the retail price will probably be 700 $


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 18, 2012)

Inb4 bitching about it being black.

Says the guy who bitches about scale length.


----------



## GiantBaba (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## -42- (Nov 2, 2012)

^Green is good.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 2, 2012)

GiantBaba said:


>



I'm sold.


----------



## sear (Nov 2, 2012)

Those prototypes look ugly as sin. Also, lack of Crunch Lab and LiquiFire set = deal-breaker. I thought those pickups were one of the big draws of that guitar in the first place?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 2, 2012)

sear said:


> Also, lack of Crunch Lab and LiquiFire set = deal-breaker.



Pickup installation isn't that hard of a job. 

Also, some people like the pickups, some people like the way they feel, some people like that it's associated with 'Trucci, and some people like the shape.

Me? I like the shape.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Nov 2, 2012)

Indeedy, the shape is definitely a factor in my decision to own at least 20 of these. But mostly the neck. If it's anything like the actual necks, then I must own one.


----------



## Jim Antonio (Nov 3, 2012)

Facebook page says they'll be avail in January. It'll be interesting who'll win in the JP7 vs. PRS SE 7 war...


----------



## RobZero (Nov 7, 2012)

yummy!


colors available on the sterling facebook page!


----------



## Valnob (Nov 7, 2012)

I would prefer the contour of the JPX/XI/12

The Deep Dark Green Emerald on FB looks awesome !


----------



## GiantBaba (Nov 7, 2012)

For the lazy:


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm guessing by the way the strings on those don't wrap around the tuning posts that they are locking tuners.


----------



## Zado (Nov 7, 2012)

GiantBaba said:


>


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 7, 2012)

-42- said:


> ^Green is good.



Green is VERY good.

I want now.


----------



## TimSE (Nov 7, 2012)

Green... Shitting awesome fuck yeah!


----------



## protest (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey I've been lurking around for a couple weeks doing some research for my first 7 string, which will be either this or the PRS SE. I joined to let you guys know that the Sterling Facebook page has a vote going for the last color. Here's the choices:

1. Sterling Silver
2. Silverburst
3. Mystic Dream 
3. Bahama Blue Burst
4. White Pearl

and the link

https://www.facebook.com/SterlingbyMusicMan


----------



## Valnob (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm voting white pearl right now !!!!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 7, 2012)

protest said:


> 1. Sterling Silver
> 2. Silverburst
> 3. Mystic Dream
> 3. Bahama Blue Burst
> 4. White Pearl



Oh sweet Jesus, make them ALL happen.


----------



## toiletstand (Nov 7, 2012)

oh my god if its bahama blue burst....
















that would be sweet. B)


----------



## Zado (Nov 8, 2012)

"Will there be 6 string models of this finishes?"

"no"


 precise and concise


And cruel


----------



## Kurzweiler (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## PetrucciVai (Nov 11, 2012)

holy shit that green looks amazing....


----------



## sell2792 (Nov 11, 2012)

Mystic dream!


----------



## Onegunsolution (Nov 12, 2012)

Dat fuckin green, my heart just skipped a beat on me.


----------



## Kristianx510 (Nov 12, 2012)

After looking at the colors, I have decided I'm getting at least two of these.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Nov 12, 2012)

After looking at the colors, I can honestly say I'm GASing for one of each. Not even kidding. I'm scared for my bank account in the future.


----------



## RickSchneider (Nov 13, 2012)

I put my vote on Mystic Dream but hey, atleast if I don't get my vote I still come out a winner! Why couldn't those colours be the base options why oh why!


----------



## Tordah (Nov 14, 2012)

That purple plus white pickups...I need to see a doctor, because I've got chronic GAS.


----------



## timbucktu123 (Nov 14, 2012)

i wonder what pickups these will come with?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Nov 14, 2012)

timbucktu123 said:


> i wonder what pickups these will come with?



I think it's safe to say that they'll be something like stock Ernie Ball pups like on the Sterling 6 strings. But until we know the prices it's really hard to tell whether or not they'll have a CL/LF combo.


----------



## protest (Nov 15, 2012)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> I think it's safe to say that they'll be something like stock Ernie Ball pups like on the Sterling 6 strings. But until we know the prices it's really hard to tell whether or not they'll have a CL/LF combo.



They do sell a guitar with the CL/LF combo, but it's only for Musiciansfriend.com. It's a little over $100 more than the regular model. I think a lot of people would be willing to pay that extra $100 since the pickups would cost more than that anyway. However, they probably want to keep the price as low as possible because of the market these are likely targeting. 

That said, I've heard several people say that the stock pickups on the 6 strings are solid, and don't _require _replacing like some of the pickups that other companies put out.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes, I've heard nothing bad about the stock pickups on the Sterling JP 6's. Since these are just coming out, I can see them having stock pups for now and in a few months offering an upgraded version with the Petrucci sig set in them.


----------



## Kristianx510 (Nov 15, 2012)

I honestly wouldn't mind it having sterling pickups. I am buying this because I cant afford an EBMM, so I would like the price to be low.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 26, 2012)

JP67 -- 7-string electric guitar Sterling By Music Man John Petrucci PROTOTYPE | eBay

I know it's a prototype... But that BIN price.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Nov 26, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> JP67 -- 7-string electric guitar Sterling By Music Man John Petrucci PROTOTYPE | eBay
> 
> I know it's a prototype... But that BIN price.



Holy crap!


----------



## I_CUM_BLOOD (Nov 27, 2012)

SOMEBODY GET THAT NOW!!!


----------



## teamSKDM (Nov 27, 2012)

http://dubaldomusic.com/dynamicImages/2285/large.jpg

Its made in fucking china.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 27, 2012)

teamSKDM said:


> http://dubaldomusic.com/dynamicImages/2285/large.jpg
> 
> Its made in fucking china.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 27, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Lol that's hilarious. Even the type is ridiculously small to read haha. Good luthiers don't just come out of America, the world has it's share of Ed Romans.


----------



## Zado (Nov 27, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> JP67 -- 7-string electric guitar Sterling By Music Man John Petrucci PROTOTYPE | eBay
> 
> I know it's a prototype... But that BIN price.


were'z my greeeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## -42- (Nov 27, 2012)

teamSKDM said:


> Its made in fucking china.


----------



## edonmelon (Nov 27, 2012)

^


----------



## silentrage (Nov 27, 2012)

teamSKDM said:


> http://dubaldomusic.com/dynamicImages/2285/large.jpg
> 
> Its made in fucking china.



So's the computer you're using to post this message.


----------



## teamSKDM (Nov 27, 2012)

I know I look like a dumbass, but arent the other sterling models made in indonesia I thought?


----------



## Ninjahat (Nov 28, 2012)

I played a sterling JP6 today in shop. Played amazing, pickups need a swap though.

If I cant scrape up the cash for an RGD or EBJP, will definitely get the sterling and swap the pups.


----------



## protest (Nov 28, 2012)

teamSKDM said:


> http://dubaldomusic.com/dynamicImages/2285/large.jpg
> 
> Its made in fucking china.



Doesn't matter where it's made as long as the materials, process, and quality control are good.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 28, 2012)

teamSKDM said:


> I know I look like a dumbass, but arent the other sterling models made in indonesia I thought?



Dunno, I've seen some people say they're made in Indo, and some made in China.


----------



## Alexis (Dec 1, 2012)

wow finally!


----------



## that short guy (Dec 10, 2012)

Is there any word on when these are coming out?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 10, 2012)

Just wait until next month and we'll see, I guess.


----------



## Valnob (Dec 10, 2012)

They said they will unveil it at the winter Namm, no ?


----------



## PetrucciVai (Dec 10, 2012)

Valnob said:


> They said they will unveil it at the winter Namm, no ?



I vaguely remember seeing something about this on the FB post when they announced all the color options and such. I think they said they'd come out sometime in Q2 2013 (but don't quote me on that )


----------



## Kristianx510 (Dec 12, 2012)

They told me(via Facebook) that they will be out March or April.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Dec 21, 2012)

Hows the quality on these? Real interesting! Might get one!


----------



## Zado (Dec 21, 2012)

Dunno if posted already


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 21, 2012)

I was just about to post that. Its decided, I'm buying one.


----------



## dschonn (Dec 21, 2012)

yup. that looks fucking fantastic!


----------



## ncfiala (Dec 21, 2012)

Fuck that is one hot looking guitar. I'll take the exact one in the picture.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Dec 21, 2012)

im getting one too, will they offer the piezo ?


----------



## themightyjaymoe (Dec 21, 2012)

Is it a coincidence that I usually get my tax return every year right after namm? Nope. I might just pick up another 7 this winter!


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 21, 2012)

AscendingMatt said:


> im getting one too, will they offer the piezo ?



No way. If they did that'd be sick but it wont happen.


----------



## timbucktu123 (Dec 21, 2012)

i feel like once that one comes out give it a few months and theyll be a sterling version of the bfr sevens like how they they did the jp100 for the 6 strings


----------



## shaunduane (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh my gosh, yes. I've been considering just buying a JP50-60 6 string cause they're affordable to me. My dream guitar is a EBMM JP 7 string, though. I don't have an extra 2 grand laying around, so this is pretty fucking awesome news to me. I'm excited.


----------



## Kristianx510 (Dec 22, 2012)

Zado said:


> Dunno if posted already



Cant wait to get my hands on this.


----------



## Toxic Dover (Dec 22, 2012)

Zado said:


> Dunno if posted already



...maaaaaan. My checking account really doesn't like this thread.


----------



## 8stringthang (Dec 24, 2012)

Toxic Dover said:


> ...maaaaaan. My checking account really doesn't like this thread.



These look really cool, but how is sterling by musicman? Are these any better than a rg7320 with the edge zero 2 trem or a s7420 with zr trem, just asking because im not to familiar with the sterling stuff and plan on buying a new 7 string with a trem of some sort with my tax return next year.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Dec 25, 2012)

I played a few Sterling JP's at NAMM a couple years ago and thought they were GREAT playing/feeling guitars. 

I don't have a single issue with a guitar that costs under $1K if it feels sturdy and plays well. That new 7 looks fucking BADASS and just may end up in my hands...


----------



## Swyse (Dec 25, 2012)

That purple burst is awesome. Can't wait for namm.


----------



## Toxic Dover (Dec 25, 2012)

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## TimSE (Dec 25, 2012)

Just saw this on the FB page.

Sploosh


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 25, 2012)

Oh god.

My pants are so happy.


----------



## Kurzweiler (Dec 25, 2012)

Toxic Dover said:


> I'll just leave this here...



Ohhhh yeahh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 25, 2012)

Booger burst.

I'd go for a red burst like that... but honestly I'd want some kind of quilt or flame veneer instead of the natural wood.


----------



## Allealex (Dec 25, 2012)

Toxic Dover said:


> I'll just leave this here...


 I have to say that i'm a bit disappointed, I expected a much darker green than this!


----------



## Zado (Dec 25, 2012)

We are needing these now


----------



## Kristianx510 (Dec 25, 2012)

I seriously don't know which one to get..I have never had this issue with a guitar before, and I do not like it.


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 25, 2012)

Sigh. Ernie Ball does cheaper JP7s, does black hardware, gives a lot of really cool colors and none of them are black.

People still bitch. 

These look fantastic. I'm dying to see these in person and give one a shot!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 25, 2012)

There's only 2 (or 3) colors announced. Zado just went Photoshop-happy.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Dec 25, 2012)

Oh hey look a guitar for less than $1,000 and it has a matching color on the headstock. That's crazy stuff, huh Ibanez? 



Kristianx510 said:


> I seriously don't know which one to get..I have never had this issue with a guitar before, and I do not like it.



Get ALL of them!


----------



## Mordecai (Dec 25, 2012)

MOTHER OF GOD!


----------



## 8stringthang (Dec 25, 2012)

If the green is a real color option, Im 100% in man


----------



## Kristianx510 (Dec 25, 2012)

So the blue ones arent real?..Wow nobody should be this sad on Christmas.


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 26, 2012)

The pinkish one and green one are real, and I think they're also doing a sunburst of sorts and flat black, or so their FB would hint. Also, they were having people vote on another color, including mystic dream. Those blues would be sexy as fuck, especially with quilt or flame.


----------



## 8stringthang (Dec 26, 2012)

So anyone know what the prices will be on these?


----------



## rosso (Dec 27, 2012)

According to Sterling's Facebook the list price will be 900$ and the street price is going to be 650$. They will hit USA in the end of February.

Cheers.


----------



## timbucktu123 (Dec 27, 2012)

rosso said:


> According to Sterling's Facebook the list price will be 900$ and the street price is going to be 650$. They will hit USA in the end of February.
> 
> Cheers.



i thought the street price was going to be like 900 this is great news. Get some new pickups in there and you got an awesome guitar for less than a grand, in most cases


----------



## Timelesseer (Dec 27, 2012)

$650 for one of these is a steal. Definitely going to look at picking one of these up this year.


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello everybody out here in 7 string universe!

My name is Brian Martin, and I am the Vice President of Sales & Marketing for Sterling By Music Man.

I figured since I let the proverbial cat out of the bag for Christmas on our Facebook page, I'd answer a few of the questions on here and lay to rest in a cold, dark abysmal grave any myths/rumors/crap/bullshit about our new John Petrucci JP70 Signature Models.

The JP70 will be unveiled to the public at NAMM in Anaheim, January 24-27, 2013.

This model has been a long time in the making, and I've noticed that their have been quite a few comments/concerns as to why it took us so long to get these into production.

Well...
While some of our competition will just toss an extra string on and serve it up to the public like a cold-in-the-middle chicken pot pie fresh out of the microwave, we actually do a TON of research and development on all of our instruments before we'll ever let them hit the stores. This takes time!
We've been working on this for over two years, with many pre-production samples being rejected (and destroyed) except for two prototypes that were released a few months back.
Neck shape, body shaping, neck pocket, balance, feel. All of these things take time to perfect. We can't just put an EBMM JP seven string in a machine and pop out one of our SBMM guitars you know!
Tooling for the tremolo needed to be perfected. Electronics had to be finalized. In other words, there is a lot of work that goes on behind the scenes to make something like this happen, or we'd just be like the competition.

All of our Sterling By Music Man instruments are produced in Indonesia. We have had some sample runs in China, but, all production is in Indonesia.

All of our Sterling By Music Man instruments get a fully detailed inspection and complete setup by our highly trained, All-American QC Technicians in Orange, California (right around the corner from Anaheim Stadium and Disneyland).

JP70 has the forearm contour that doesn't lend itself to a quilted, figured top, so these are made to the standard John Petrucci EBMM specs and have a solid Basswood Body.

Standard Music Man design pickups are what they are loaded with.

Black Hardware is standard.

Locking Tuning Machines are standard.

Rock Maple neck with Rosewood Fretboard is standard. At the price point we are offering the JP70 at, Ebony is IMPOSSIBLE to use, and we aren't going to sink to some competitors level and offer a 'dyed ebony' fretboard. Sorry...

Two point, Music Man designed, Sterling By Music Man tremolo is standard. We are NOT making a hardtail version.

On that (low) note, here is what we have for JP70 for 2013:

_*JP70-TGB. Transparent Green Burst.  
*__*JP70-TPB. Transparent Purple Burst.*_

In the USA, these two finishes will be EXCLUSIVE for our Independent Dealers ONLY. Once NAMM is finished, and the orders taken, we'll be releasing the Dealer Listing so that you can get your hands on one of them. They will be shipping to our Independent Dealers Mid to Late February and will be in stores shortly after that. I highly recommend you start talking to your local Independent, Mom and Pop music store in your area and get them to stop by at NAMM to check them out and hopefully come on board with us.

_*JP70-BKS. Black Satin.* _ 
This finish will be exclusive for Guitar Center/Musicians Friend, and will be available on the same time frame, late Feb, early March.

*International Seven Stringers:*
Our International Distributors will be meeting with us at NAMM to place their orders for JP70 as well as all of our new for 2013 line of instruments. I would encourage you to visit our website, Find Sterling by Music Man International Dealers Near You - Welcome to the Sterling by Music Man Website
Email the distributor in your area and let them know your interest in them getting these in stock. We are looking at probably late April for most International Distributors to have these in.

If any of you have any other questions, feel free to ask and I will answer them as best and as soon as I can.

Also, we do a lot of giveaways, technical advice, etc on our Facebook page. Be sure to go on it and like us 
http://www.facebook.com/SterlingbyMusicMan

Thanks again for all the interest in our SBMM guitars

Brian Martin
Vice President of Sales & Marketing,
Sterling By Music Man


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 27, 2012)

I just wanted to say, I'm glad you guys used the original JP shape instead of the JPX. I prefer the original version. 

Any news on other colors later? Any possibility of a JPX 6 or 7 string in the future?


----------



## TimSE (Dec 27, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just wanted to say, I'm glad you guys used the original JP shape instead of the JPX. I prefer the original version.



This. I love my JP7 and the arm dip is easily my fav feature purely because of the comfort! 
Cannot wait to get my hands on one of these green beasties


----------



## Tordah (Dec 27, 2012)

Beautiful, thank you so much for these exclusive details and look forward to seeing videos of them for NAMM 2013.

Just wanted to say that your staff are very friendly and pleasingly active on Facebook, you give a great impression to customers.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hmm... are there any NON photoshopped pictures of these guitars? If you cant tell, they are all the same guitar and the color has been photo shopped on :-/

I LOVE the colors, but I will reserve judgement until I see "real" ones lol.


----------



## natspotats (Dec 27, 2012)

Must.....have....transparent purple........NAOW!


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you very much Brian for posting this info here!

I hope these will be available in Europe, I really want one of these


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Dec 27, 2012)

Brian, it's awesome that you are here posting this personally. That's one of the reasons I've like EB for a while is their willingness to communicate. Thanks!


----------



## Insinfier (Dec 27, 2012)

bob123 said:


> Hmm... are there any NON photoshopped pictures of these guitars? If you cant tell, they are all the same guitar and the color has been photo shopped on :-/
> 
> I LOVE the colors, but I will reserve judgement until I see "real" ones lol.



The green and the purple both have very different wood grain. The other pics are a bunch of photoshops from a super happy ss.org user.


----------



## Rick (Dec 27, 2012)

canuck brian said:


> Sigh. Ernie Ball does cheaper JP7s, does black hardware, gives a lot of really cool colors and none of them are black.
> 
> People still bitch.
> 
> These look fantastic. I'm dying to see these in person and give one a shot!



Welcome to sevenstring.org.


----------



## Insinfier (Dec 27, 2012)

Sterling By Music Man said:


> _*JP70-BKS. Black Satin.* _
> This finish will be exclusive for Guitar Center/Musicians Friend, and will be available on the same time frame, late Feb, early March.


The black is coming. 

Could be worse. Could be a super cheap glossy black.


----------



## ncfiala (Dec 27, 2012)

Wish they were making a hardtail, but I'm still most definitely getting one. Green is my first choice, but since I already have three green guitars I think I'll get a purple (only have one purple guitar at the moment).


----------



## Austin175 (Dec 27, 2012)

Looks amazing can't wait to see these. Ugh why is it everyday I find one more 7 strig to add to my gas list. When I first joined I just wanted the Ben Savage 7 string, now I got like 6 different guitars on my list an only enough to buy one. 

I think I'll just stop coming here an I'm jealous of like 3/4 the guitars on this site haha.


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Dec 27, 2012)

bob123 said:


> Hmm... are there any NON photoshopped pictures of these guitars? If you cant tell, they are all the same guitar and the color has been photo shopped on :-/
> 
> I LOVE the colors, but I will reserve judgement until I see "real" ones lol.



Hate to disagree with you, but they aren't photoshopped! It is the same ad just with two different guitars, and our graphics guy changed the color theme. I'm on my vacation now, but will post those pics in a bit so you can see for yourself


----------



## Austin175 (Dec 27, 2012)

What about custom finishes? Like say if someone wanted a pink one would that be possible if the buyer paid extra for a certain color.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 27, 2012)

I want to want one so bad... but I've never been comfortable with trems. I suppose I could always block the trem if I was motivated enough to snag one.



Austin175 said:


> What about custom finishes? Like say if someone wanted a pink one would that be possible if the buyer paid extra for a certain color.



On a production model guitar? Sure, if you're willing to do it yourself.


----------



## Austin175 (Dec 27, 2012)

JPhoenix19 said:


> I want to want one so bad... but I've never been comfortable with trems. I suppose I could always block the trem if I was motivated enough to snag one.
> 
> 
> 
> On a production model guitar? Sure, if you're willing to do it yourself.



Lol ya or they could just add a additional price option to have it finished a colored that they don't stock.


----------



## Rick (Dec 27, 2012)

Am I a bad person for thinking about hopping on this bandwagon?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Dec 27, 2012)

Rick said:


> Am I a bad person for thinking about hopping on this bandwagon?



Nope.


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Dec 27, 2012)

Austin175 said:


> What about custom finishes? Like say if someone wanted a pink one would that be possible if the buyer paid extra for a certain color.




No custom work from us - that's what our big brother Ernie Ball Music Man is for


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Austin175 said:


> Lol ya or they could just add a additional price option to have it finished a colored that they don't stock.



Or just take it to a body shop to have it painted. 

Or as the good man says, get an Ernie Ball.


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 28, 2012)

Sterling JP70s with ebony, DiMarzios, and a different finish for more money but under or around $1000 = sex. I'm buying a purple one asap.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Dec 28, 2012)

are these going to come with the option of crunchlab/liquifire?


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Dec 28, 2012)

why havent i heard of this yet?
Hope theyre bringing these to europe at a reasonable price

Then Im


----------



## Aevolve (Dec 28, 2012)

Absolutely going to be a purchase of mine. I was excited by a few things that came out this year- this tops everything. Currently saving, will be purchasing. Only thing to decide until then is whether I'm going with purple or green.


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah, if these come to Europe, my issue will be which color to get, to me BOTH the green and purple look amazing!


----------



## bob123 (Dec 28, 2012)

Ah, didnt know the others were photo shopped  

But to clarify what I meant to those that didn't see... 









Also, will you guys be doing a "100" series of this in the future?


----------



## Austin175 (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh that sky blue one is must on my list just have to save up for it. Damn it you guys quit showing me these guitars I already have to many on my list to get an this just tops them all.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 28, 2012)

AscendingMatt said:


> are these going to come with the option of crunchlab/liquifire?



Sure, if you're willing to get them yourself and have them installed. 

*facepalm* The guy laid out all the options these things will have... not sure where all these questions about crazy semi-custom options are coming from. 



bob123 said:


> Also, will you guys be doing a "100" series of this in the future?



I'm going to hazard a guess that if the JP70's sell well they will- but I'm also going to guess that no one from SBMM can or will confirm whether or not it's actually going to happen. My guess is that if the JP70's sell well in about 6 months to a year we'll have JP100 7-strings with figured tops.


----------



## TimSE (Dec 28, 2012)

Rick said:


> Am I a bad person for thinking about hopping on this bandwagon?



You'll be as cool as me if you do


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 28, 2012)

Austin175 said:


> Oh that sky blue one is must on my list just have to save up for it. Damn it you guys quit showing me these guitars I already have to many on my list to get an this just tops them all.



Thr blue ones are fake. 

The only legit pics are the green and purple.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Dec 28, 2012)

JPhoenix19 said:


> Sure, if you're willing to get them yourself and have them installed.
> 
> *facepalm* The guy laid out all the options these things will have... not sure where all these questions about crazy semi-custom options are coming from.
> 
> ...


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 28, 2012)

AscendingMatt said:


> i was just excited and read too fast and i didnt see that part. no need to be a cock.



That's ok, we all get a little excited.


----------



## timbucktu123 (Dec 28, 2012)

Sterling By Music Man said:


> No custom work from us - that's what our big brother Ernie Ball Music Man is for



wait is ernie ball now offering custom work to the general public because i thought that was for artists only?

sorry if the question seems stupid


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 28, 2012)

timbucktu123 said:


> wait is ernie ball now offering custom work to the general public because i thought that was for artists only?
> 
> sorry if the question seems stupid



I think he means other finishes.


----------



## Rick (Dec 28, 2012)

TimSE said:


> You'll be as cool as me if you do


----------



## kamello (Dec 28, 2012)

PRS SE or SbMM  ....the green one is calling me though.....and the kind of oceanburst photoshop would probably be one of the most beautiful guitars I've seen


----------



## Austin175 (Dec 28, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Thr blue ones are fake.
> 
> The only legit pics are the green and purple.



Thanks for crushing my hopes haha. well looks like a custom will have to be thoguth about then.


----------



## timbucktu123 (Dec 28, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think he means other finishes.



ernie ball does custom finishes? like i can get a bfr jp model in white like lee's from born of osiris ?


----------



## piggins411 (Dec 28, 2012)

Really want a fixed bridge  That green looks mega-sexy though


----------



## Sunyata (Dec 28, 2012)

timbucktu123 said:


> ernie ball does custom finishes? like i can get a bfr jp model in white like lee's from born of osiris ?



Only endorsed artists are allowed customizations, and they're usually minor. Normal people can't get anything "custom" on EBMMs let alone budget Sterlings...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 29, 2012)

piggins411 said:


> Really want a fixed bridge  That green looks mega-sexy though



Just block the bridge.


----------



## Insinfier (Dec 29, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Just block the bridge.



Tremol-No

Assuming the Sterling bridge isn't super ultra crazy different from the EBMM bridge, the Pin-type Tremol-No should work.

I guess we won't know until one of us gets it. Or until the Sterling representative fills us in.


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Dec 29, 2012)

Insinfier said:


> Tremol-No
> 
> Assuming the Sterling bridge isn't super ultra crazy different from the EBMM bridge, the Pin-type Tremol-No should work.
> 
> I guess we won't know until one of us gets it. Or until the Sterling representative fills us in.




From what I've heard, that will work on our bridge


----------



## NeoTheMaggot (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a Jp7 on order, but if the light blue is ever a color option, I'd buy one of those too in a heart beat. Either way I'm super excited to get my JP7 and try these out when they are released.


----------



## Alex_IBZ (Dec 29, 2012)

The green one makes me go


----------



## timbucktu123 (Dec 29, 2012)

Sunyata said:


> Only endorsed artists are allowed customizations, and they're usually minor. Normal people can't get anything "custom" on EBMMs let alone budget Sterlings...



thats what i thought , just making sure


----------



## Austin175 (Dec 29, 2012)

timbucktu123 said:


> thats what i thought , just making sure



Ya see I didn't know that's why I asked. Th sucks though because that sky blue looks really good. I'll just end up buying an finding someone to refinish it.


----------



## Aevolve (Dec 30, 2012)

Anyone have any pictures of the Satin Black?

I'm debating on the green.


----------



## nik35 (Dec 30, 2012)

This is just a prototype but it would probably look similar to this.


----------



## Kristianx510 (Dec 30, 2012)

> On that (low) note, here is what we have for JP70 for 2013:
> 
> _*JP70-TGB. Transparent Green Burst.
> *__*JP70-TPB. Transparent Purple Burst.*_
> ...



The only dealers in my area are guitar centers..Does this mean I can only get black?


----------



## kaanman36 (Dec 31, 2012)

Kristianx510 said:


> The only dealers in my area are guitar centers..Does this mean I can only get black?



I second this question. The only dealers I have for 200 miles in any direction are Guitar Centers. 

Does anyone know if any online retailers will get the purple and/or green?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Dec 31, 2012)

I think it just means that the black will only be available from GC, not that the only color available will be black.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 1, 2013)

It's good to see they are releasing it in colors other than black. I might pick one up. That purple one is damn sexy.


----------



## khobi64 (Jan 1, 2013)

there is something very likable about them


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jan 1, 2013)

The green one WILL be mine.
I have never played any of the Sterling stuff, though. I know they are Indonesian, so is the quality on par with the Ibanez Premium stuff? Or is it more on par with the Chinese stuff, like the RG7321?


----------



## tank (Jan 1, 2013)

the second one


----------



## Curt (Jan 2, 2013)

GREEEN! Finally, a mid level 7 in a finish I actually want.

Anxious for the dealer listings. so I can snag two(green and purple) of these for Drop Ab And Bb Standard.


----------



## Nix_94 (Jan 4, 2013)

Just posted on the book of Face.

Edit: Fuck. Just realised it doesn't have enough strings to be here, hopefully it's a sign of what's to come though.


----------



## samclarke669 (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh hell yes!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 4, 2013)

OH SWEET JESUS


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 4, 2013)

Just about to post that. Sterling is doing a god damn amazing job this year. Factory load with DiMarzios! Hopefully the sevens will too eventually... I'm going to have to buy both.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 4, 2013)

sell2792 said:


> Just about to post that. Sterling is doing a god damn amazing job this year. Factory load with DiMarzios! Hopefully the sevens will too eventually... I'm going to have to buy both.



For the price of both you could pick up a real one used, and be laughing even harder . Quality >> Quantity.


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 4, 2013)

SirMyghin said:


> For the price of both you could pick up a real one used, and be laughing even harder . Quality >> Quantity.



Not really. The used ones I've seen were probably atleast in the $1200-1400 range, unloaded. I'll either buy the seven, or this red one and an older black JP50 and swap hardware. Not both! Besides, a JPX is even more.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 4, 2013)

sell2792 said:


> Not really. The used ones I've seen were probably atleast in the $1200-1400 range, unloaded. I'll either buy the seven, or this red one and an older black JP50 and swap hardware. Not both! Besides, a JPX is even more.



Both together would probably be 1500-1600, I've seen loaded 7s for close to that used. 

A JPX is more indeed, and even more if you make intermittent purchases. If a JPX is what you want, save save save, nothing else will really satisfy you either way.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2013)

SirMyghin said:


> For the price of both you could pick up a real one used, and be laughing even harder . Quality >> Quantity.



Where are you finding Ernie Balls for $800? 

Sterling by Music Man JP100D John Petrucci Signature model w/ Dimarzio pickups Electric Guitar | Musician's Friend


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 4, 2013)

SirMyghin said:


> Both together would probably be 1500-1600, I've seen loaded 7s for close to that used.
> 
> A JPX is more indeed, and even more if you make intermittent purchases. If a JPX is what you want, save save save, nothing else will really satisfy you either way.



Theyre like $600 a pop, and used JP50/60s are sometimes less than half that. As much as I want a real JP, let alone a JPX, I cant justify spending that much as a almost 21 year old, primarily bedroom guitarist. I can dream!


----------



## Barney (Jan 5, 2013)

I tried a JP 6 model in a nearby store not so long ago.
IMO it's a really, really overpriced guitar, and absolutely does not worth the price. For half of its price, I'd say it is a fair deal for a mid category thing.

In a worse mood I might say: indonesian crap.

The bridge is terrible, the saddle has a sharp edge and it is pointy also, so it pokes my palm. First thing I'd do is to change the saddles.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 5, 2013)

Nix_94 said:


> Just posted on the book of Face.
> 
> Edit: Fuck. Just realised it doesn't have enough strings to be here, hopefully it's a sign of what's to come though.




I have a feeling that if the first run of SBMM JP7's sell well, variants like this will come to fruition.


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Jan 5, 2013)

Kristianx510 said:


> The only dealers in my area are guitar centers..Does this mean I can only get black?



Nope - I am sure that many of our Independent Dealers will be making them available online.


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Jan 5, 2013)

kaanman36 said:


> I second this question. The only dealers I have for 200 miles in any direction are Guitar Centers.
> 
> Does anyone know if any online retailers will get the purple and/or green?




Yes - our Independent Dealers will surely be making them available online


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Jan 5, 2013)

Curt said:


> GREEEN! Finally, a mid level 7 in a finish I actually want.
> 
> Anxious for the dealer listings. so I can snag two(green and purple) of these for Drop Ab And Bb Standard.




If you have a favorite local dealer, let them know about these and tell them to stop by at NAMM to check them out. 

We are booth #5440, Ernie Ball/Music Man. Obviously we will be in the Sterling By Music Man section of the booth.

You could also have them contact me at our offices, 888-989-7266 and I can take it from there.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 5, 2013)

I wish they used the actual jp bridges on these, even if it was like $300 more expensive.. but I guess it'd cut into their main line too much since that's the best part of them. Oh well, maybe I'll try one and enjoy the Sterling bridge..


----------



## nikolazjalic (Jan 5, 2013)

The bfr type forearm contour on the original body just doesn't sit well with me :/ those 7s look niceeee though, i love the black hardware on the purple one


----------



## teamSKDM (Jan 6, 2013)

I really hope the hipshot petrucci styled trems would be a direct fit for these.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jan 17, 2013)

I just saw on the SBMM facebook page the price of the new SBMM JP 7 String

List: $899.99
MAP: $629.99


----------



## Xaios (Jan 17, 2013)

Dang, that's a pretty good price!


----------



## Kurzweiler (Jan 17, 2013)

great price for this quality instrument, even adding the cost of the DiMarzio CrunchLab7 and LiquiFire7 Hambuckers, is still very good price. As offered for sale in Europe, I'll get one... greenburst, of course!


----------



## AntaresX9 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hope the price in Europe won't be too high. I have dreamed of getting a 7 string JP sterling for a long time now and that greenburst is a must have!


----------



## EarlWellington (Jan 18, 2013)

That's a very nice price! I wonder if they will make it to Australia


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 18, 2013)

My mind is made up. I shall wait until one of you people here buy one. Then I shall buy one of my own if it is good.


----------



## samclarke669 (Jan 18, 2013)

Do want!


----------



## Rick (Jan 18, 2013)

Holy shit.


----------



## Timelesseer (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm definitely going to have to pick ones of these up at that price.


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Jan 18, 2013)

Timelesseer said:


> I'm definitely going to have to pick ones of these up at that price.




Yes sir! We did a lot of work to maintain that price point! We could have raised it a couple hundred bucks, but rather than rape everybody for a few shekels, we figured lets keep it real (and affordable)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 18, 2013)

Where are these made? This seems like a great deal! No point in buying Ibanez now lol


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 18, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Where are these made? This seems like a great deal! No point in buying Ibanez now lol



Indonesia.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 18, 2013)

Sweet, when Ibanez is offering premiums with garbage pickups and setups in indonesia @ 1k+ Sterling is doing MiI with actual pickups and setups in the US for fairly cheap. Excellent.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 18, 2013)

Hand made in narnia


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 18, 2013)

Cheaper than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## dirtool (Jan 19, 2013)

spec plz~~~


----------



## GXPO (Jan 19, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Sweet, when Ibanez is offering premiums with garbage pickups and setups in indonesia @ 1k+ Sterling is doing MiI with actual pickups and setups in the US for fairly cheap. Excellent.



I got an Ibby Premium and got ready to switch the pickups straight away, plugged it in and actually, they weren't that bad. In all honesty, how many off the shelf guitars are you going to get where you aren't going to switch the pickups? That includes the JP70. 

Either way this thing does look exciting, will be interesting to see how close the neck dimensions are to the JP7. Any ideas on the UK price?


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jan 19, 2013)

This to me bests everything value but an RG7620 . Great job Sterling.  
Might look into for of these for playing gigs.

EDIT: Removed incorrect information


----------



## mr_fruitbowl (Jan 19, 2013)

Any difference from the jp60? That's around the price?


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Jan 19, 2013)

Just another day at the office, getting all the axes ready for NAMM next week!


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 19, 2013)

dat purple. Has anyone got the low down on UK pricing yet?


----------



## Nile (Jan 19, 2013)

I don't know why, but they look a bit stubby. 

I like them though, reminds me of my Yamaha strat.


----------



## mpsk (Jan 19, 2013)

this sunburst looks very nice, but ibanez premiums looks a lot nicer, for my there is only way- try new permium hardtail 7 and check this sterling


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Jan 19, 2013)

...getting ready for NAMM.

Just another day in the office!


----------



## Mordecai (Jan 19, 2013)

loving that green!


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 19, 2013)

^ Dat blue quilt.


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 19, 2013)

The JP100 comes with CL/LF pickups stock this year, not the JP60 or JP70.


----------



## dirtool (Jan 19, 2013)

bob123 said:


> Ah, didnt know the others were photo shopped
> 
> But to clarify what I meant to those that didn't see...
> 
> ...




can't decide which color i should get


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 19, 2013)

any timeframe on when they will be available to stores?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jan 19, 2013)

The second one from the left is seriously getting me. I'm selling off my 8 string to help buy one of these.


----------



## Knyas (Jan 19, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> The second one from the left is seriously getting me. I'm selling off my 8 string to help buy one of these.



Seriously? Only the green and purple are real, how many times does this need to be said?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jan 19, 2013)

Knyas said:


> Seriously? Only the green and purple are real, how many times does this need to be said?



I've been following this thread and even commented when those were originally posted. The fact that it's not real doesn't stop me from seriously lusting after it.


----------



## AimlessArrow (Jan 19, 2013)

Greenburst is my weakness. I want to try one of these.


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 19, 2013)

NickCormier said:


> any timeframe on when they will be available to stores?



I think they said sometime in February.


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 19, 2013)

Anyone else notice the Bahama blue quilt JP body without a neck? Want. Please tell us you're making this, tbis year Sterling.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 19, 2013)

Damn it. I can't decide what color. 

Double damn it. Me=Poor college student


----------



## BoredomKills (Jan 20, 2013)

If only the green one came with gold hardware


----------



## Swyse (Jan 20, 2013)

If only green and purple are real, whats the orange one doing there?


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 20, 2013)

It comes in purple, green, sunburst, and flat black. Of the colors that were shown in the other picture (dark & light blue), only the green and purple are real. The other two are Photoshopped. I feel like this has been gone over like 50 times.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow, that sunburst!!!
Actually all the colors they have are awesome!


----------



## protest (Jan 20, 2013)

sell2792 said:


> *It comes in purple, green, sunburst, and flat black.* Of the colors that were shown in the other picture (dark & light blue), only the green and purple are real. The other two are Photoshopped. I feel like this has been gone over like 50 times.



No...there is another.

They're supposed to be making another one in a color that was voted for on facebook. I'm not sure if its coming out with the first batch, but I'm probably going to wait for that one given the color options in the poll.


Also, I was looking for a pic of Yoda with the "there is another" but instead I found this


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 20, 2013)

protest said:


> No...there is another.
> 
> They're supposed to be making another one in a color that was voted for on facebook. I'm not sure if its coming out with the first batch, but I'm probably going to wait for that one given the color options in the poll.
> 
> ...



I remember voting on that but I don't recall them ever confirming they were going to go ahead and do it.I assume they would though, which may explain the quilted blue one Sterling posted.


----------



## Swyse (Jan 20, 2013)

sell2792 said:


> It comes in purple, green, sunburst, and flat black. Of the colors that were shown in the other picture (dark & light blue), only the green and purple are real. The other two are Photoshopped. I feel like this has been gone over like 50 times.



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3335513-post228.html

Cool your jets broski. I didn't really keep track of this thread because its not about ibanez, but I was pretty sure the above link was all there was going to be.


----------



## ncfiala (Jan 20, 2013)

The money is set aside and the purple one will be mine as soon as it comes out.


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Jan 20, 2013)

sell2792 said:


> It comes in purple, green, sunburst, and flat black. Of the colors that were shown in the other picture (dark & light blue), only the green and purple are real. The other two are Photoshopped. I feel like this has been gone over like 50 times.





OK, now that I've thoroughly confused everybody with my pic posts, lets clarify a few things:

First off, the Bahama Blue JP100 body in front is a color sample. Good possibility that we just might add it to the 2014 lineup.

JP70 will only be available in the following finishes:
Trans Green Burst
Trans Purple Burst
Stealth Black

The JP70-3TS is a one-off guitar and is a gift for John Petrucci this weekend at NAMM. He was gracious enough to provide some autographs on the new JP70's that we thought it would be a nice 'thank you'. Will it be put into production? Not sure, but I won't say no. 

The new 2013 lineup is a big step up for us, and I know it will be a success, so I have a lot of plans going forward, and am already starting to plan out the 2014 season. I'm really digging being involved with these forums, and especially the feedback from everybody. If you aren't on it yet, be sure to get on our Facebook page and like it. We'll be doing some giveaways and such coming up soon, and I'll also be running some more polls for colors/features/etc.

Thanks again to everybody! I'll post some pics of from NAMM as we go along and as time allows.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info Brian!

I will have a hard time deciding on whether to get the green or the purple one, both look absolutely amazing to me!


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Jan 20, 2013)

protest said:


> No...there is another.
> 
> They're supposed to be making another one in a color that was voted for on facebook. I'm not sure if its coming out with the first batch, but I'm probably going to wait for that one given the color options in the poll.




JP70's only in Trans Purple Burst, Trans Green Burst, and Stealth Black for 2013.

The JP70-3TS is a gift for John Petrucci.


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Jan 20, 2013)

ncfiala said:


> The money is set aside and the purple one will be mine as soon as it comes out.




Get ahold of your favorite local music store and tell them to come by our booth at NAMM this week and get on board with us as a dealer. 

JP70-TGP and JP70-TPB are only going to be available through local, Independent Music Stores and will be in stores as early as late February. JP70-BKS will be a GC/MF exclusive and will be available in June


----------



## jwade (Jan 20, 2013)

Forgive me if I've missed it somewhere else, but is there a list of the specs anywhere? IE neck dimensions/radius/etc etc?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 20, 2013)

Sterling By Music Man said:


> Get ahold of your favorite local music store and tell them to come by our booth at NAMM this week and get on board with us as a dealer.
> 
> JP70-TGP and JP70-TPB are only going to be available through local, Independent Music Stores and will be in stores as early as late February. JP70-BKS will be a GC/MF exclusive and will be available in June



Why not go through major companies like musicians friend? I order everything from them. If my small dealer gets the purple or green, they will mark it up a lot


----------



## AscendingMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

i will contact my nearby local music store tomorrow! that green one is mine! Question, are these going to be available with a hard case?


----------



## Zado (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 25, 2013)

Zado said:


>



I spy...

A Koa BFR, a JP13, and the Armada


----------



## bargil101 (Jan 26, 2013)

Gloss deep purple looks incredible, would go for that if I had the cash


----------



## bargil101 (Jan 26, 2013)

Gloss deep purple looks incredible, would go for that if I had the cash.


----------



## yuureikun (Jan 26, 2013)

Found these pictures on the Ernie Ball forums and Google image search:


----------



## JLocrian (Jan 26, 2013)

Woo Hoo! That's definitely going to have to be my next purchase! 

I'm really loving that green...


----------



## lobotom (Jan 27, 2013)

Guy in the booth said that they start shipping in two weeks. $639 street if I remember well.

Alex


----------



## yuureikun (Jan 27, 2013)

Once I pay off my new EBMM JP12 7 string, I think I will be picking the green one up to have as a backup. They look so awesome for $630ish guitars.


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Jan 30, 2013)

lobotom said:


> Guy in the booth said that they start shipping in two weeks. $639 street if I remember well.
> 
> Alex




$629, actually! 

Yeah, I was the 'guy' n the booth...glad you were able to stop by and check them out in person. What did you think?


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes - we are shipping mid February to stores in the USA and Canada


----------



## Vicious7 (Jan 30, 2013)

^Will these be available in a lefty????


----------



## DarthV (Jan 30, 2013)

Was planning on trying to track down a used rg7621 (7421 maybe), but hopefully the local long & mcquade will have some JP70's in stock for me to try out!


----------



## Allealex (Jan 30, 2013)

Does anyone have some news about price in Europe?


----------



## chewpac (Jan 30, 2013)

really curious about the stock mm pickups...any info on them?


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 30, 2013)

Can you tremol-no these trems? Might consider...great price point!


----------



## Dakotaspex (Jan 30, 2013)

Buying. No question. Great job.


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 30, 2013)

chewpac said:


> really curious about the stock mm pickups...any info on them?



If they are similar to the ones on the JP60 and 100's, they are decent but not amazing.



RustInPeace said:


> Can you tremol-no these trems? Might consider...great price point!



Yes.


----------



## Le Jeff (Jan 30, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Sweet, when Ibanez is offering premiums with garbage pickups and setups in indonesia @ 1k+ Sterling is doing MiI with actual pickups and setups in the US for fairly cheap. Excellent.


 I'll agree with you in regards to the setups, but not the pickups. My RG1XXV has the worst fretwork I've ever seen on a guitar, but the pickups are excellent.


----------



## Aevolve (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone get a hold of one of these at NAMM? I'd love to hear how they play.


----------



## Kristianx510 (Jan 30, 2013)

I really wish the Amberburst one would get released with the others. That's the one I really wanted.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Jan 30, 2013)

ordered mine today


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Jan 31, 2013)

AscendingMatt said:


> ordered mine today


Who'd you order from?


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Jan 31, 2013)

DarthV said:


> Was planning on trying to track down a used rg7621 (7421 maybe), but hopefully the local long & mcquade will have some JP70's in stock for me to try out!




YES!!! L&M will have them in stock!


----------



## rapterr15 (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh man. Not another guitar to get me GAS'ing. I may have to unload one of my Ibby's and pick one of these babies up. That purple is so sweet.


----------



## Vicious7 (Jan 31, 2013)

Vicious7 said:


> ^Will these be available in a lefty????


 
Sooooo....is that a no or a yes?


----------



## MrYakob (Jan 31, 2013)

Sterling By Music Man said:


> YES!!! L&M will have them in stock!



Awesome! I'd love to try one out, at this price point I'm almost certain I'll own one of these


----------



## DC23 (Jan 31, 2013)

Awesome! About damn time L&M got something of interest!


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 31, 2013)

chewpac said:


> really curious about the stock mm pickups...any info on them?



Crunchlab/Liquifire.

Same ones in the JP6/7/X/XI/12


----------



## DarthV (Jan 31, 2013)

Sterling By Music Man said:


> YES!!! L&M will have them in stock!



Be interesting to see if my local L&M will. They are also dealers for Ibanez, but I haven't seen a Prestige in the store in years


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 31, 2013)

Kenji20022 said:


> Crunchlab/Liquifire.
> 
> Same ones in the JP6/7/X/XI/12



Not sure how that rumor started as the Sterling employee who posts here has said the JP70 is coming with stock, OEM Sterling pickups not the CL/LF combo.


----------



## Aevolve (Jan 31, 2013)

Kenji20022 said:


> Crunchlab/Liquifire.
> 
> Same ones in the JP6/7/X/XI/12



I wish that was the case, but I'm afraid not. They come with stock Music Man pickups.


EDIT: Ninja'd hard. Max.


----------



## chewpac (Jan 31, 2013)

AscendingMatt said:


> ordered mine today


 looking forward to a report!


----------



## MesaENGR412 (Jan 31, 2013)

Looking forward to finding one of these in a guitar store to play. Love the colors and Black hardware!

-AJH


----------



## Kristianx510 (Jan 31, 2013)

Any idea when the amberburst finish will be released? I planned on getting one of these when they came out, but I would rather wait for that one.


----------



## The Buttmonkey (Jan 31, 2013)

I have to ask, does the JP70 have the same type of asymmetrical neck carve as the JP60 I tried in Guitar Center? I'm sure whatever the neck carve is it's fast and smooth as hell, but for my the asymmetrical-ness is the icing on the cake.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jan 31, 2013)

^ The JP60 I played had a flat D shape neck. I was hoping the 7 would have the same profile as the one I played.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Jan 31, 2013)

Sterling By Music Man said:


> Who'd you order from?



Royalton Music!


----------



## The Buttmonkey (Feb 1, 2013)

OrsusMetal said:


> ^ The JP60 I played had a flat D shape neck. I was hoping the 7 would have the same profile as the one I played.



Maybe I was tricking myself into thinking it was asymmetrical ... Either way it was comfy!


----------



## Aevolve (Feb 1, 2013)

Just sold my RG7321 today to ensure a purchase of one of these.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Feb 1, 2013)

I know this has probably been asked a million times but how are the sterlings? I haven't been impressed by many non-japanese ibanezes or even things like LTD's but damn these look freaking amazing... and dat price. I mainly see tuning stability problems and/or fret dressing issues for cheaper guitars but tuning stability is the main problem, I am probably the target audience for the evertune haha.

Dammit... I want an rg8 AND a jp7... it's like my GAS has moved from custom suhrs to some really sweet budget guitars (can't complain)


----------



## Dakotaspex (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't know how people can't tell that that ISN'T a Crunch Lab...


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Feb 2, 2013)

Dakotaspex said:


> I don't know how people can't tell that that ISN'T a Crunch Lab...




I totally agree. With the bar blade on the inner coil it's a pretty significant tell tale sign that the stock JP70's pickups aren't the CL. They do sound pretty damn good though, even if I say. 

Did anybody on here happen to stop by our booth at NAMM and give the JP70 a test drive? If so, what did you think?


----------



## feilong29 (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm so torn between getting a few of these or the JPX :/ I hope SBMM doesn't mind me putting this here:

http://www.sterlingbymusicman.com/2013brochure/SBMM-2013-Example.pdf

Seriously, I could get like 3 of these bad boys for one EBMM; I've had an EBMM JP6 and it was a nice guitar... I really would like an unbiased opinion on if they are comparable in atleast tonal ability.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 2, 2013)

Can't wait for these to become available in Europe, MUST HAVE!!!!!


----------



## Aevolve (Feb 2, 2013)

Kristianx510 said:


> Any idea when the amberburst finish will be released? I planned on getting one of these when they came out, but I would rather wait for that one.



It's not going to be, it was a one-off for John Petrucci himself.


----------



## thesnowdog (Feb 3, 2013)

More bloody rock-star treatment for Petrucci...


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 3, 2013)

feilong29 said:


> I'm so torn between getting a few of these or the JPX :/ I hope SBMM doesn't mind me putting this here:
> 
> http://www.sterlingbymusicman.com/2013brochure/SBMM-2013-Example.pdf
> 
> Seriously, I could get like 3 of these bad boys for one EBMM; I've had an EBMM JP6 and it was a nice guitar... I really would like an unbiased opinion on if they are comparable in atleast tonal ability.



Well I can't speak tonally as I havent plugged in the SBMM JP6 I played, but it honestly felt pretty similar to the EBMM version.. I think it should come down to spec-wise, what is important to you. If stainless steel frets, and the tremolo are your main reasons for wanting a JP, then go EBMM.. If its the overall specs/shape and relative feel of the neck/profile/body, a SB would probably be good enough, add whatever pickups you want to it and it should sound pretty much as good also.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Feb 4, 2013)

Im in the process of buying the green JP70 with a independent dealer. will post pics and a review when I get it in. The dealer told me that it looks like they are shipping the 3rd week in February.


----------



## Aevolve (Feb 4, 2013)

thesnowdog said:


> More bloody rock-star treatment for Petrucci...



Well it's kinda his signature model.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 4, 2013)

Aevolve said:


> Well it's kinda his signature model.



I think he's new to signatures. 

Plus, as far as I can tell, a lot of people were asking SBMM to release a JP7.


----------



## TomParenteau (Feb 4, 2013)

Rosewood fretboard BZZZZZT


----------



## thesnowdog (Feb 4, 2013)

Aevolve said:


> Well it's kinda his signature model.



I really must remember to add appropriate smilies.


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Feb 4, 2013)

lewstherin006 said:


> Im in the process of buying the green JP70 with a independent dealer. will post pics and a review when I get it in. The dealer told me that it looks like they are shipping the 3rd week in February.




Yes - we are shooting for shipping out the 3rd week of Feb.

Who did you order yours from?


----------



## sear (Feb 5, 2013)

thesnowdog said:


> More bloody rock-star treatment for Petrucci...


Well, he is kind of a rock star...


----------



## Aevolve (Feb 5, 2013)

Quality inspection video of a JP70-TGB, definitely a good look at the green burst if you're interested.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Feb 5, 2013)

^ this is just awesome! im stoked for mine to come!


----------



## feilong29 (Feb 5, 2013)

Any chance you guys will produce one with an ebony fretboard????


----------



## PetrucciVai (Feb 5, 2013)

realllllllly want to buy one of these bad boys after seeing those namm pics. GAS'ing so hard right now


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Feb 5, 2013)

feilong29 said:


> Any chance you guys will produce one with an ebony fretboard????




No, only because of the cost. There are a lot of things that we'd _like_ to do, but, we do know our place as far as price point, features etc. when it comes to the Sterling By Music Man brand. Unfortunately, Ebony is right out.


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Feb 5, 2013)

Aevolve said:


> Quality inspection video of a JP70-TGB, definitely a good look at the green burst if you're interested.




I try to keep a pretty clean workbench!

Here is another video of me with Junkman from KNAC.com. A few other good shots of the JP70, as well as the JP100D and AX40D.


----------



## feilong29 (Feb 6, 2013)

Would be awesome to get a demo of the JP70  Seriously, I'm really tempted to just forget out the EBMM and get like, 3 of these in a few months lol!


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 6, 2013)

I wonder how difficult it would be to install a piezo on one of these. I think I just may look into it when I get a purple one.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 6, 2013)

Sterling By Music Man said:


> I try to keep a pretty clean workbench!
> 
> Here is another video of me with Junkman from KNAC.com. A few other good shots of the JP70, as well as the JP100D and AX40D.




Would you happen to know the individual saddle measurements? I'm wondering if a the GHOST strat saddles will fit.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 6, 2013)

Anyone else consider that if you want a JP70 with CL/LF and Piezo to just grab a basic JP7 with Piezo off Amazon?


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't like the CL. Besides, $629 + roughly $200-220 for GHOST piezo is still WAY cheaper than a piezo loaded EBMM JP7.


----------



## Minoin (Feb 6, 2013)

I think SBMM did a great job in bang for the buck (sorry for stating the obvious), without entering EBMM territory. I have a JP7 which a totally love, but I just can't afford another one. 
I always have spare pups (SD/BKP) laying around, so buying a JP70 is a great option.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 6, 2013)

NegaTiveXero said:


> I don't like the CL. Besides, $629 + roughly $200-220 for GHOST piezo is still WAY cheaper than a piezo loaded EBMM JP7.



I'd rather spend the extra $600 to $800 on the significantly better guitar.  

Not knocking the JP70, it looks great for a budget 7, and I'm willing to believe the JP50s I tried last year were "flukes" as far as quality goes, but for folks looking to put a good deal of cash in, I think it'd be better investment to stalk Amazon for a couple months and score an actual JP7 for cheap. There are JP7s from $1500 to $1700 fairly regularly. I remember a member here recently grabbed one for closer to $1200. 

Just some food for thought, not all JP7s are $2500.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 6, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by NegaTiveXero
> 
> ...



I like to mod stuff. I would have to change the bridge pickup on the jp7 anyway. JP7 doesn't come in purple.

I'm well aware of how much JP7s are. I (and when I say I, I mean my wife) am not willing (allowed) to spend that much on one guitar with out saving for a while (and begging).


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 6, 2013)

NegaTiveXero said:


> I like to mod stuff. I would have to change the bridge pickup on the jp7 anyway. JP7 doesn't come in purple.
> 
> I'm well aware of how much JP7s are. I (and when I say I, I mean my wife) am not willing (allowed) to spend that much on one guitar with out saving for a while (and begging).
> 
> ...



Whoa, hold the phone, you didn't say anything about your wife. 

You sir, have a pass. Whatever you got to do to get more strings in the house is fair game.  

I'm totally not being sarcastic. I know how _the other half_ of the equation works.


----------



## feilong29 (Feb 6, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'd rather spend the extra $600 to $800 on the significantly better guitar.
> 
> Not knocking the JP70, it looks great for a budget 7, and I'm willing to believe the JP50s I tried last year were "flukes" as far as quality goes, but for folks looking to put a good deal of cash in, I think it'd be better investment to stalk Amazon for a couple months and score an actual JP7 for cheap. There are JP7s from $1500 to $1700 fairly regularly. I remember a member here recently grabbed one for closer to $1200.
> 
> Just some food for thought, not all JP7s are $2500.




No way! Thanks for that tip  I did spot a Stealth JP7 for under $2k on ebay


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 6, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by NegaTiveXero
> 
> ...



 This is my nightmare.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## lewstherin006 (Feb 6, 2013)

Sterling By Music Man said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lewstherin006
> 
> ...



I'm getting it from Eric clemenzi , he is an independent dealer. I was googling jp70 and saw his post on metal guitarist.com


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Feb 7, 2013)

lewstherin006 said:


> I'm getting it from Eric clemenzi , he is an independent dealer. I was googling jp70 and saw his post on metal guitarist.com
> 
> 
> _Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_




Eric is a great guy, and yes, his music store is one of our Independent Dealers.


----------



## TomParenteau (Feb 7, 2013)

feilong29 said:


> Any chance you guys will produce one with an ebony fretboard????


 
Maple?


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Feb 8, 2013)

TomPerverteau said:


> Maple?




No because John Petrucci's models never feature Maple. Our AX40D has a Maple fretboard however.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 8, 2013)

Off-topic;

How much begging would be required for a Sterling Steve Morse sig and a Silo Bass baritone?


----------



## Rommel (Feb 8, 2013)

+1 on a Sterling by Music Man Steve Morse model.


----------



## joebalaguer (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm interested to see what finishes they offer. Hopefully they'll have a model that comes with the CL & LF combo, and one with the cheaper pickups. Kind of like the JP50/JP100.

Stoked!


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Feb 9, 2013)

joebalaguer said:


> I'm interested to see what finishes they offer.



Transparent green, transparent purple, and satin black.




> Hopefully they'll have a model that comes with the CL & LF combo, and one with the cheaper pickups. Kind of like the JP50/JP100.
> 
> Stoked!



The company rep who posted earlier in this thread precluded this possibility in addition to using ebony to keep it selling at the current price point, $629 street.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm assuming that most of the options that people want will be perfectly viable IF these models sell well, which they surely will. So BUY THEM and then ask


----------



## AscendingMatt (Feb 18, 2013)

So... did you guys ship out the first orders yet?


----------



## AscendingMatt (Feb 18, 2013)

Sterling By Music Man said:


> Yes - we are shooting for shipping out the 3rd week of Feb.



SO.. its the 3rd week


----------



## sell2792 (Feb 19, 2013)

They posted something on their FB that may or may not have been a Luke proto.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Feb 19, 2013)

The Jp70s will ship out on the 25th to the independent dealers. So if you want one, get in touch with a dealer near you and make sure you get one!


----------



## AscendingMatt (Feb 20, 2013)

^ i already ordered mine


----------



## lewstherin006 (Feb 21, 2013)

AscendingMatt said:


> ^ i already ordered mine



I demand a demo and a NGD post.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Feb 21, 2013)

lewstherin006 said:


> I demand a demo and a NGD post.



as soon as i get it i will! i still havent heard anything from my local dealer about when it has/or is going t be shipped


----------



## Sean Ashe (Feb 22, 2013)

Sterling sent me a loaner JP70 to demo/review on my Youtube and it arrived yesterday. It. is. Awesome.

Next week I'll be posting a thread  Doing a demo and full review covering everything.

They knocked it out of the park with this guitar. Seriously.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Mar 1, 2013)

You guys think that this could be modded to fit a piezo system?


----------



## contrapposto (Mar 3, 2013)

Just ordered mine in trans green from Eric Clemenzi the other day! Stoked for the new guitar.


----------



## apiss (Mar 3, 2013)

edit


----------



## lewstherin006 (Mar 3, 2013)

contrapposto said:


> Just ordered mine in trans green from Eric Clemenzi the other day! Stoked for the new guitar.



awesome me too ! I'm kinda getting impatient waiting for it I want to play it ! I also ordered a set of bkp black hawks from Axe palace for mine also!


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Mar 3, 2013)

lewstherin006 said:


> I demand a demo and a NGD post.




Here is Sean Ashe and his demo of the JP70

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dealers-group-buys/229537-sterling-musicman-jp70-demo-review.html


----------



## contrapposto (Mar 3, 2013)

lewstherin006 said:


> awesome me too ! I'm kinda getting impatient waiting for it I want to play it ! I also ordered a set of bkp black hawks from Axe palace for mine also!
> 
> 
> _Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_



I think I'm gonna go the Liquifire/Crunch route... we'll have to compare and contrast tones later on.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Mar 16, 2013)

my ngd is up in seven string section


----------



## Opion (Mar 17, 2013)

I walked into my local guitar shop the other day for some new strings and what did I manage to find on the wall...TWO Jp70's, in both colors!

First impression: I hate .09 gauge strings, seriously. Felt like rubber bands on this guitar, but that is to be expected of a stock instrument.

The neck feels amazing - in comparison to my Universe it has a little more rounded shoulders.

The fretjob on these is pretty damn good. Like, wow, really good - I looked down the neck to check for inconsistencies and it is just completely smooth from 1st to the 24th fret. Really impressive.

It plays very smooth, good action, bends were super easy and fluid (Although that might have to do with those slinky-ass strings!), and overall, a very comfortable guitar. Almost no flaws in it whatsoever...

REALLY tempted to go get one of these now. Great job Sterling.


----------



## acauseforpatric (Mar 19, 2013)

Just got mine in the mail yesterday, my NGD is up in the seven string section as well!


----------

